# Divinity: Original Sin 2



## 007 (Aug 12, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/bkjFOG6.jpg​
Divinity Original Sin 2

Larian Studios has announced *Divinity: Original Sin II*.

Starting from August 26, Divinity: Original Sin II will be seeking funding on Kickstarter. Fans can suggest which rewards they would like to see from the campaign now on the game's website.

Kickstarter Pledge Rewards: Hot (146 ideas) â€“ Pledge Rewards

A prototype version of Original Sin II will be playable at PAX Prime.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 12, 2015)

I really hoping for a $5 pledge in kickstarter that gives a copy of the game


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I really hoping for a $5 pledge in kickstarter that gives a copy of the game



They do that for $5 usually? The devs in general I mean.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2015)

007 said:


> They do that for $5 usually? The devs in general I mean.




lol, no, at $5 the max you can get is gratitudes from devs, some forum badge, your name somewhere no one could find, desktop wallpaper etc. For this game, my guess is game rewards would start at $20/25 .


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2015)

Larian Studios..
add romance options, you squares
sincerely
Nere

also
RIP kirill pokrovsky  Guy who made awesome soundtrack for OS 1


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2015)

Skud said:


> lol, no, at $5 the max you can get is gratitudes from devs, some forum badge, your name somewhere no one could find, desktop wallpaper etc. For this game, my guess is game rewards would start at $20/25 .


Damn, I really got excited for a moment.  Even if they give a free copy for $20/25 as you say, it would be a GOG copy I guess?



Nerevarine said:


> Larian Studios..
> add romance options, you squares
> sincerely
> Nere
> ...



Adult mode getting the maximum votes  Are everyone bit by the Witcher bug? 
Yep, soundtracks are awesome. RIP Kirill.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Damn, I really got excited for a moment.  Even if they give a free copy for $20/25 as you say, it would be a GOG copy I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They give you the option of DRM free/GOG/Steam key etc. Some guys provide both Steam and GOG/DRM free (eg Dreamfall Chapters).


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2015)

So how many of you folks have taken up the *$26 or more pledge*? (6921 available at the time of posting)



> Late Bird Discount
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin 2 as a digital download for PC, available from Steam with Alpha and Beta access included, or DRM-free from GOG.com. Also comes with a Digital Game Manual, a 'Backer' Forum Badge, and behind-the-scenes footage.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Divinity: Original Sin 2 Gameplay — Developer play through (Pre-Alpha)




Divinity: Original Sin 2 Gameplay


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2015)

What happened to Scarlett and Rodrick


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 17, 2016)

​


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2016)

PC Gamer - Early Look - First hour as The Red Prince


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope they put romance options in this one.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2016)

D:OS 2 will be available as Early Access on Steam from September 15th.


----------



## Alok (Aug 25, 2016)

Waiting for it, though I'm still in Hiberhime 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> RIP kirill pokrovsky  Guy who made awesome soundtrack for OS 1



Cyceal soundtrack was awesome <3 rip


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2016)

Alok said:


> Waiting for it, though I'm still in Hiberhime
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



My favourite is : Source Hunter, The lady the mage and the knight, Mysterious Guest and Beyond the waves of Time


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 15, 2016)

Game is now available on STEAM for ₹989


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2016)

It's early access, Id suggest waiting for the actual game, they make some drastic changes


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll wait  , dont want to play unfinished and coming back after its done for same story , will get once its ready


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

Early Access Launch Trailer


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2017)

Release date set for September 14th 2017


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## SyN (Aug 29, 2017)

still, haven't finished the Original Sin after my save game file got deleted. this looks cool!


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 14, 2017)

Game is out now


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone played ? How is the performance on AMD and Nvidia GPUs


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 19, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone played ? How is the performance on AMD and Nvidia GPUs


*gamegpu.com/images/stories/Test_GPU/RPG/Divinity_Original_Sin_2/dv2_1920.png


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 30, 2017)

OMG this game beat Half Life 2 in ratings 
Reviews and News Articles - GameRankings


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2017)

My friend is playing atm and he said it is a pretty damn good sequel to the original masterpiece. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2017)

Game of the Year 2017: Divinity: Original Sin 2 | PC Gamer


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2017)

007 said:


> My friend is playing atm and he said it is a pretty damn good sequel to the original masterpiece.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Im somewhat dissapointed with this title.
In my opinion, OS1 was vastly superior to this. Few complaints I have
- The soundtrack, its not even close to what OS1 had. Sadly Kiril Pokrovsky dieded  RIP
- The combat system is just a slower, the physical damage and magic damage shields wasnt needed at all. Now for status effects, you need to slow poke the enemies until their shields are gone, then you can stun, zap, burn your enemies. Moreover, Physical and Magical are now separate, so it now makes sense to target some enemies with Magical damage and some with Physical, otherwise you would just have to burn through both shields.
- There is no proper town for buying and selling of loot, Its more like a nomadic adventure where you move around and complete quests. This is very dissapointing for me because Cysael from the first game was so memorable and lighthearted.
- MASSIVE SPOILER


Spoiler



Halfway through the game, 2 of your companions die, there is no way to prevent this and u can only choose which 2 companions die. This is a massive kick in the nuts because all their personal storyline quests and such just immediately fail.  
Moreover, since the right way to play this game is by choosing an origin story, it lacks the uniqueness and player personality of the first game. Also i loved the arguments the two PCs had in the first game and it was resolved through a stone paper scissor system, which in itself wasnt perfect but unique.


For now Ive quit playing the game. the game itself is very good, just not a worthy successor to OS1


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2018)

I was vastly wrwong about this game, especially the soundtrack. Its no kiril pokrovsky but this is one god tier track


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2018)

Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition patch is out. 

Hello!

You have probably noticed a big update that came to Divinity: Original Sin 2. The big update is the Definitive Edition that was added. 

People that have bought Original Sin 2 when it came out, get this for free. It is an optimized, revised, rebalanced version of the game, with a couple of new features, overhauled Arena mode, better UI, better journal, rewritten dialogues, and much more.

*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steamcommunity/public/images/clans/26064318/0819c9ce4489c7b34e282f95ea82713ed5831e0a.png

If you would like to know what exactly "much more" is, we have tried to document it here, in over 50 pages: *docs.google.com/document/d/1IcADAJsLeHHXYjCnR5MwCm9GTWRdKzRtIYcCqO_RI6U/edit


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I was vastly wrwong about this game, especially the soundtrack. Its no kiril pokrovsky but this is one god tier track


I just listened and got goosebumps. Now I feel like checking out the entire OST.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2018)

Has this been laucnhed yet in india ? I Dont see it in my library. I plan on doing a full playthrough


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 28, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Has this been laucnhed yet in india ? I Dont see it in my library. I plan on doing a full playthrough


It's not a separate game, but the patch added to the same entry in your library. And yes it has been released.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruby_robin (Oct 16, 2018)

The only problem that you can't use your old saves with Definitive edition. 
Such a pain


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2018)

Its a hell of a game anyway


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2019)

I was playing this, and I encountered a quest where you get teleported to a dimension inside a ruby crystal.. In that place, there's a big machine that controls time and initially its set to slow. Because of that, all characters have a permanent slowed debuff...
When I finally reached the control and set it to hasted.. all my characters were sped up like a cartoon lol .... to my surprise. the game music itself changed to a slightly faster version of what was playing.. and IT SOUNDED JUST AS PERFECT.. lol this game is insane.






Listen to this with 1x speed and 1.25x speed, this is one of the most innovative world building ive ever seen in a game..

After spending 70+ hours into this, this game is hands down one of the best RPGs in the decade, rivalling the likes of Witcher 3 and Dragon Age Origins


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2019)

One more thing I'd like to point out, G(free-sync) sync doesnt seem to work with this properly. Some times it works, sometimes there is very wierd flickering like frame going back and forth 1-2 frames.. 
I just turn it and vsync off and deal with tearing


----------

